# XM855 Ban - Sign Petition to Stop a BATF Unilateral Ban



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/stop-batfe-banning-xm855-ammunition/XrvVh1cj

_Stop the BATFE from banning XM855 Ammunition.
The proposed outline for a ban on XM855 or SS109 is a 5.56x45mm NATO cartridge and is not by the BATFE's definition of AP (armor piercing) ammunition. First, a little background.

The following is that definition:

"(i) a projectile or projectile core which may be used in a handgun and which is constructed entirely (excluding the presence of traces of other substances) from one or a combination of tungsten alloys, steel, iron, brass, bronze, beryllium,

(ii) a full jacketed projectile larger than .22 caliber designed and intended for use in a handgun and whose jacket has a weight of more than 25 percent of the total weight of the projectile."

This law only applies to handgun ammunition., not rifle cartridges therefore cannot be banned by the same means.

Published Date: Feb 14, 2015_

The deadline is March 15 and about 42,600 signatures short.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

This ammo... 5.56 mm (.223) SS109 and M855 "green tip" has already been exempt under the armor piercing definition since 1986. It has been and still is being legally sold.
What is the real reason for this so called petition??? Before you go putting your name and personal information on some petition, maybe you should read this:
http://www.atf.gov/sites/default/fi..._primarily_intended_for_sporting_purposes.pdf


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

For those that don't know, armor piercing handgun ammo is illegal for civilians. 5.56 can be fired in some handguns but since it is primarily a rifle round the AP version of it was exempted. ATF is proposing an end to that exemption.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Cooky said:


> For those that don't know, armor piercing handgun ammo is illegal for civilians. 5.56 can be fired in some handguns but since it is primarily a rifle round the AP version of it was exempted. ATF is proposing an end to that exemption.


Thanks Cooky. If ATF gets the exemption, they will ban it. And the legality of it and its availability for sales and use will be gone.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> This ammo... 5.56 mm (.223) SS109 and M855 "green tip" has already been exempt under the armor piercing definition since 1986. It has been and still is being legally sold.
> What is the real reason for this so called petition??? Before you go putting your name and personal information on some petition, maybe you should read this:
> http://www.atf.gov/sites/default/fi..._primarily_intended_for_sporting_purposes.pdf


No doubt about it; I looked at it thoroughly. It seems the downside of the petition is that it would force a legislative process on the issue.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Hornady is backing this attempt to stop the ATF ban on xm855 ammo (5.56 62 grain green tipped ammo); and should help clarify this issue for anyone with questions about this effort:

Hornady offers a letter and an email address:

http://www.hornady.com/in-the-news/oppose-5.56-m855-ball-ammunition-ban


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's a link from the Cabelas website:
http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?c..._b8278041&WT.mc_id=al41227&rid=12&WT.tsrc=AFF


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

jungle said:


> Hornady is backing this attempt to stop the ATF ban on xm855 ammo (5.56 62 grain green tipped ammo); and should help clarify this issue for anyone with questions about this effort:
> 
> Hornady offers a letter and an email address:
> 
> http://www.hornady.com/in-the-news/oppose-5.56-m855-ball-ammunition-ban


The link says the page is no longer available.

If they ban the green-tipped Zombie bullets will the bullet makers like Remington, Hornady and Nosler go back to making hunting projectiles again? Ever try to buy some .30 cal 150 grain Core Lokt bullets for reloading? How 'bout Hornady running some of those "temporarily discontinued" projectiles.

.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Here is a re post of the Hornady website.

www.hornady.com/in-the-news/latest-news/oppose-5.56-m855-ball-ammunition-ban

I just tested and it worked.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like the ATF backed off.....for now....
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/a...bullet-ban-in-big-win-for-nra/article/2561312


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Well done my brutha's (and sistas); well done. As they say the battle is won; the war yet is just begun.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dangit, we'll never get any hunting projectiles on the shelves. Screw reloading anyway, too complicated...grains, ounces, millimeters, inches, Rads, MOA, DOA.........uh, anyway, on the bright side I'll have plenty of ammo for my AR when I go to church, the courthouse or to the grandkids school functions.

.


----------

